# best freestyle park board?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

ive been looking at

rome agent
capita stairmaster
k2 www
forum destroyer
burton dominant
just to name a few

there all arounf 200-350 price range and would like to keep it in there


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

shortbusrdrmose said:


> ive been looking at
> 
> rome agent
> capita stairmaster
> ...


some of the team boards of forum are awesome too....and also new this year the forum youngblood is a sweet park/freestyle board


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

i spent lil more and got the shaun white, its very light and works perfect for the park. LUV IT!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

k2 www, best board i tried


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I just got to try my forum youngblood this season and i love....im down in chile and i visit my family in the states every winter so i get to snowboard about 8 months out of the year....forum younblood is a great board in the park and great to ride....\

FORUM TILL THE END


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought the 2008 new Burton Twin, looks like a real nice freestyle board. Flex is 5 it gets great reviews everywhere (at least the old twin did) The graphics are awesome! Flow "the Team" is also a great board the newer models look god awful but the if you can get your hands on an old one like this Click here there great.


----------

